# Oophaga pumilio "Salt Creek" froglets almost out of water



## clarksgeckos (Jun 8, 2014)

I have a concern that I was wanting to discuss on here about rearing pumilio froglets. I keep having my springtail colonies crash in the 9 inch shipping containers that I set up as nurseries so, I have abandoned that idea for a while. Just been working a lot and they were not being opened enough. I have several temporary 10 gallon tanks that are set up as standard tanks (not arboreal) that I plan to try and rear them out in. I am just wondering if people have found it better to raise them in small spaces or just let them have a large area to roam. There will only be 2 froglets this go around to have a whole bromeliad planted 10 gallons of space all to their own. 

Best regards,
Clark


----------



## TonyI25 (Sep 18, 2013)

I normally use 10 gallon tanks that I seed heavily with springtails as grow outs for my froglets. That way they have food on their own and aren't competing with the parents. Also my opinion is to use a smaller grow out so you can easily keep an eye on the froglets and make sure they are eating and healthy.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

currently using 12 x 12 x 12 zoo med, planted with begonia, leaf litter and a little ficus. I have upwards of 10 basti babies in there currently. We find that we can throw in a TON of springtails in a small area and they don't get dispersed all over the place and the frogs get fed better. As they gain size, they get moved to a little larger tank/more space


----------

